
The risks of growth models relying on paid marketing - GoPractice
https://gopractice.io/blog/risks-of-paid-marketing/
======
kylebenzle
A post here last year was lamenting how they pulled the plug early on a
startup because OP had run the numbers to find they were paying something like
$5 per signup but only making $2.5 per user.

The whole post all I could think was, "are there really people that depend
only on advertising for new users?"

